# jugar a las damas / jugar a damas



## irakaslea

Según el diccionario, hay que usar el artículo definido: "jugar a las damas" "jugar al ajedrez" etc. Sin embargo, ¿no decimos a menudo simplemente "vamos a jugar a damas" (sin el artículo)?

¿Cual es la norma en los varios paises hispanohablantes?


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, hablo por España, o al menos mi región (que ya hay que andarse con mil ojos):

_Yo Jugar a las damas.

_Seguro.


----------



## profe105

También se puede decir _jugar damas_.


----------



## Dudu678

profe105 said:


> También se puede decir _jugar damas_.


Sí, pero no en España. Es cierto que olvidé mencionar que fuera de aquí, en algunos sitios se utiliza sin preposición ni artículo.


----------



## profe105

Dudu678 said:


> Sí, pero no en España. Es cierto que olvidé mencionar que fuera de aquí, en algunos sitios se utiliza sin preposición ni artículo.


 

Claro, y la persona que hizo la pregunta original quiere saber las variedades de decirlo en los varios países hispanohablantes.


----------



## Dudu678

profe105 said:


> Claro, y la persona que hizo la pregunta original quiere saber las variedades de decirlo en los varios países hispanohablantes.


Lo sé, sólo intentaba relacionar cada forma de decirlo con la zona donde se utiliza, ya que tú no lo has indicado. Podría interpretarse que se dice en todas partes 

Sólo añadía información.


----------



## profe105

Perdóname, Dudu.  Se dice así en muchas partes de América, norte, central y sur.


----------



## irakaslea

profe105 said:


> También se puede decir _jugar damas_.



¿En serio? Pues, a mí me suena fatal. 
¿Quieres decir que se puede decir correctamente, o que se dice por allí...? (porque desde luego, muchos hablan mal)


----------



## Dudu678

irakaslea said:


> ¿En serio? Pues, a mí me suena fatal.
> ¿Quieres decir que se puede decir correctamente, o que se dice por allí...? (porque desde luego, muchos hablan mal)


Precisamente por esto he hecho yo la puntualización antes. Esta forma no se utiliza en España.


----------



## xOoeL

No sé si "Jugar damas" está admitido.  Lo que sí tiene que estarlo es "jugar a damas", que creo que es lo más común en Hispanoamérica (al menos eso es lo que yo deduzco de los dibujos animados doblados allí ).


----------



## Dudu678

Me sorprende que no hayas recurrido al DPD: 



> Cuando significa ‘practicar un juego o un deporte’, en la lengua culta se usa como intransitivo y el nombre del juego va con artículo y precedido de la preposición _a.
> 
> _No es uso propio de la lengua española suprimir el artículo, algo habitual entre hablantes catalanes por influjo de su lengua regional.
> 
> Con este mismo sentido, en el habla coloquial de amplias zonas de América, probablemente por calco del inglés (_to play tennis, to play football,_ etc.), se usa a menudo como transitivo, esto es, sin que el sustantivo que denota el juego vaya precedido de preposición, además de no llevar artículo; es uso que, por su arraigo en el español americano, ha de considerarse válido.


Bueno, ahí queda.


----------



## Dudu678

profe105 said:


> ¡Qué interesante es este hilo!
> 
> ¿Tampoco en España se puede decir _jugar béisbol/pelota?  _¿Hay que decir _jugar al béisbol/a la pelota?_


He constestado en el post anterior (que probablemente no habrás visto).

En España se dice:

_Jugar al béisbol.
Jugar a la pelota.
_


----------



## xOoeL

Sí, iba a hacerlo, pero estoy muy ocupado .  Y ahora ya dudo de si los Osos Berenstain dicen "jugar _deporte_" o "jugar a _deporte_" .

Sí, hay que decir "jugar al béisbol"


----------



## irakaslea

Dudu678 said:


> Me sorprende que no hayas recurrido al DPD:
> 
> Bueno, ahí queda.



Gracias, Dudu. El DPD lo pone bien claro. 
El de no usar el artículo, probablemente por influencia del inglés, me suena a spanglish/espanglés.


----------



## profe105

No creo que eso sea un ejemplo de Spanglish (aunque eso es lo que dice la RAE), dado a que se dice no sólo en México, sino también en otras partes de América que no tienen tanto contacto con el inglés.


----------



## irakaslea

profe105 said:


> No creo que eso sea un ejemplo de Spanglish (aunque eso es lo que dice la RAE), dado a que se dice no sólo en México, sino también en otras partes de América que no tienen tanto contacto con el inglés.



Puede ser. ¿Podría preguntar dónde enseñas, profe?


----------



## AmstelCee

En España, o al menos en mi zona (Galicia) se dice:
_Jugar a las damas_
_Jugar al futbol_
_Jugar al ajedrez ..._
Nunca he escuchado _jugar damas_ ni _jugar a damas_.


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, es dar más vueltas sobre lo mismo. Creo que ya ha quedado claro dónde se utiliza qué forma.


----------



## Berenguer

Dudu678 said:


> Precisamente por esto he hecho yo la puntualización antes. Esta forma no se utiliza en España.



Bueno, no es por poner la nota discordante, pero, aunque reconozco que en muy contadas ocasiones, y que no es lo frecuente, pero yo *sí *he oído en España, "jugar damas" sin el "a" y sin el "a las". 
Ahora bien, también es cierto que donde si que lo he oído con más frecuencia ha sido en sudamérica.


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Lo sé, sólo intentaba relacionar cada forma de decirlo con la zona donde se utiliza, ya que tú no lo has indicado. Podría interpretarse que se dice en todas partes
> 
> Sólo añadía información.


 
Juego ajedrez
Juego Damas
Juego veintiuna
Juego Póker

Ivy29


----------



## irakaslea

Interesante. ¿Y si queremos fingir que somos monstruos or gitanos o lo que sea...? ¿Podemos decir "vamos a jugar a monstruos"? ¿O hay de decirlo de manera completamente distinta?


----------



## xOoeL

¡Vamos a jugar a los "Power Rangers"!

¿Cómo se juega a ser gitano?


----------



## irakaslea

Bueno, si no gitanos, ¿que te parece piratas, vaqueros & indios, etc.? ¿Será "vamos a jugar a los vaqueros y indios"?


----------



## profe105

irakaslea said:


> Bueno, si no gitanos, ¿que te parece piratas, vaqueros & indios, etc.? ¿Será "vamos a jugar a los vaqueros y indios"?


 
Creo que hoy en día decir eso parecería racista.  Pero hablando de la gramática, así se dice.


----------



## Ivy29

profe105 said:


> Creo que hoy en día decir eso parecería racista. Pero hablando de la gramática, así se dice.


 

Jugar a los vaqueros e indios.

Ivy29


----------



## profe105

Ivy29 said:


> Jugar a los vaqueros e indios.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Oops. Cuando yo dije que era correcto, me refería a la parte de _jugar a los. . ._

Gracias por hacer la corrección. Qué vergüenza.


----------



## irakaslea

Gracias. Entonces, si digo "quiero jugar a las damas" no se sabe si quiero jugar una partida, o vestirme de tacones y falditas...


----------



## Ivy29

irakaslea said:


> Gracias. Entonces, si digo "quiero jugar a las damas" no se sabe si quiero jugar una partida, o vestirme de tacones y falditas...


 

*Yo lo entendería así con falditas y tacones en Colombia. Jugar damas o un partido de damas.*

Ivy28


----------



## faranji

Ivy29 said:


> Jugar a los vaqueros e indios.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Pues no es por liarla, pero en los madriles decíamos _jugar a indios y vaqueros_, y también _jugar a polis y cacos_, sin artículo ninguno.


----------



## Dudu678

irakaslea said:


> Gracias. Entonces, si digo "quiero jugar a las damas" no se sabe si quiero jugar una partida, o vestirme de tacones y falditas...


Aquí al menos, podría haberla. Pero no sé yo cuántas niñas juegan a ser damas hoy en día.


----------



## irakaslea

Dudu678 said:


> Aquí al menos, podría haberla. Pero no sé yo cuántas niñas juegan a ser damas hoy en día.



¿Niñas?... me refiero a nosotros, los machos. (lol)


----------



## forgues

En Argentina se dice "jugar a las damas". Nunca lo he oído sin el artículo. Esto vale para todos los deportes.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

forgues said:


> En Argentina se dice "jugar a las damas". Nunca lo he oído sin el artículo. Esto vale para todos los deportes.
> Saludos


 
Tampoco en México se puede omitir el artículo, no suena a nada.

Juguemos a las damas.


----------



## Mariarayen

Forgues yo lo he escuchado, se dice jugar a las damas, jugar al ajedrez, etc., pero también se usa jugar damas, jugar ajedrez. No en todos los juegos ni en todos los casos se utiliza sin el artículo, pero aparece. Es cierto que es más usado con artículo
Lo que jamás escuché es jugar a damas, jugar a ajedrez, ¡no Xoel, al menos acá, no!


----------

